# How much money do you need to 'Stop thinking about prepping'??



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

How much money would someone have to hand you for you to say to yourself "Ok the rest is gravy I can stop worrying about SHTF now"?? Could you imagine how easy it would be for a multi millionaire to prep? There are some hardcore preppers in here who have been fully dedicated for decades! A millionaire could have you beat in just a few days? They could literally buy an insane 300 acre highly secured off the grid palace and totally juice it up with every imaginable survival luxury you could imagine. Imagine an entire 3,000 square foot basement completely chock full of freeze dried foods for example. Clusters of 1,000 gallon tanks of various fuels, etc, the works!! In other words there has to be a price point where you could officially 'Forget about' the whole prep thing and just relax because you totally have it covered and then some. What amount of money do you think that is for you??

Having a garden and growing fruits & veges wouldn't be too difficult (because the millionaire could hire experts pre-SHTF to lay down an incredible garden with lots of fruit trees). Hell the millionaire could make this potential BOL so nice that it is also his vacation spot from time to time (but there in case SHTF too). If money was no object you could also buy a farm, or a few farms, and in the event of SHTF I'm pretty sure your hired help who run the farms would love to keep the farms going for you in exchange for food for their families!! Also the millionaire could, even if he just broke even, sell freeze dried foods and fuel so that it is constantly being rotated and he minimizes the money that he loses keeping this SHTF oasis going. 

Ok so maybe your wealthy SHTF oasis doesn't need to be AS luxurious as described above, but it's part of the personal opinion of the question...someone in here who has zero faith in their skill might require $5,000,000 to completely take prepping off their 'Concern' list, whereas a more skillful poster might only need $25,000 to consider all his/her bases covered. As for me...Hmmm...I think if someone handed me $400,000 I would never show any concern about prepping for a SHTF again whatsoever, as far as I know I'd have every single base covered and then some! I can definitely survive with less, but I would still have it on my mind (not in an unhealthy way but on my mind).


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Theoretically presented I suppose .... Is this question posed before or after I get jumped and carried off to the Arctic Circle?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm as prepared as I'm going to get. I don't let prepping run my life or consume my thoughts.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm not sure money is going to have much of an effect on the post-SHTF scenario.
All of the people you'd pay to take care of you are going to abandon you.
All of the fancy gear you acquire will be worthless if you never learn how to use it.
I'm sure I could put a couple thousand to good use.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

The more you buy, the more you have to maintain. The more you have to maintain, the more susceptible you are to down time like needed rest, illness, and injury or inclimate weather. The more susceptible you are to down time, the more able bodies you need. The more able bodies you need, the more money you need.

AKA - Mo Money, Mo Problems.

I will always worry about t from a skills perspective, managing the crops perspective, fuel and energy management perspective, and a who's on watch at night perspective.

But let me answer a slightly different question - "How much money would it take to make a significant reduction in the amount of time you spend worrying about preps?" Probably about $10-Million after taxes. Part of that money would go to hill top fortress off the grid kind of property, vehicles, whiskey reserves, food reserves, ammo, coms, tequila reserves, weaps, etc. But another part of it would have to ho to the diversion of occupying my mind now that it isn't focused on other priorities. Something like golf, fishing, bird watching, star gazing, and a regular trip to the massage and chiropractic office.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

The premise of this question is mute. 

Let's say I have a Billion Dollars. I'm feeling pretty good with no worries. Then the SHTF. I have not prepped yet, but I have a Billion Dollars. Lots of money, and nowhere to spend it because $$ are worthless in SHTF! I die in my mansion after the last can of cat food is consumed.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Theoretically presented I suppose .... Is this question posed before or after I get jumped and carried off to the Arctic Circle?


That is why you need a second luxury bol in the Artic. Your slipping Watchman.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's the same as asking if someone has enough money. Everyone wants more whether they will ever spend it or need it during their lifetime. At what point does one stop. We all "think" that we will live forever so we need more, money, preps or whatever.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Prepping is more about the mind than money. I could be on an island with pirate treasure but it doesn't do me any good if I can't trade gold for water or food. But,I wouldn't mind winning the lottery either!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I have noticed several articles lately about the rich and famous prepping in style. Expensive secret get away locations, lavish bunkers and such. While having a lot of money would make some aspects of prepping easier, it could just as easily give one a false sense of security. 

I don't think prepping is an activity one can throw money at and then walk away from. Although it would be fun to have a go at it.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> The more you buy, the more you have to maintain.


I would like the problem of having to maintain a mountain home with canned food for 7 years, several jeeps, a solar and wind farm, underground fuel storage, cattle, chickens, and enough land to farm for 8 people


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

6.8 trillion dollars!!!!! sounded like a good number


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> 6.8 trillion dollars!!!!! sounded like a good number


A trillion here a trillion there , pretty soon we are taking real money


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

If I could just hit the lottery I'd be set!


----------



## ffparamedic (Dec 14, 2015)

It wouldn't take a whole lot, just on the 90 acres my family has now $200,000 would pretty much set us up for success.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> How much money would someone have to hand you for you to say to yourself "Ok the rest is gravy I can stop worrying about SHTF now"?? Could you imagine how easy it would be for a multi millionaire to prep? There are some hardcore preppers in here who have been fully dedicated for decades! A millionaire could have you beat in just a few days? They could literally buy an insane 300 acre highly secured off the grid palace and totally juice it up with every imaginable survival luxury you could imagine. Imagine an entire 3,000 square foot basement completely chock full of freeze dried foods for example. Clusters of 1,000 gallon tanks of various fuels, etc, the works!! In other words there has to be a price point where you could officially 'Forget about' the whole prep thing and just relax because you totally have it covered and then some. What amount of money do you think that is for you??
> 
> Having a garden and growing fruits & veges wouldn't be too difficult (because the millionaire could hire experts pre-SHTF to lay down an incredible garden with lots of fruit trees). Hell the millionaire could make this potential BOL so nice that it is also his vacation spot from time to time (but there in case SHTF too). If money was no object you could also buy a farm, or a few farms, and in the event of SHTF I'm pretty sure your hired help who run the farms would love to keep the farms going for you in exchange for food for their families!! Also the millionaire could, even if he just broke even, sell freeze dried foods and fuel so that it is constantly being rotated and he minimizes the money that he loses keeping this SHTF oasis going.
> 
> Ok so maybe your wealthy SHTF oasis doesn't need to be AS luxurious as described above, but it's part of the personal opinion of the question...someone in here who has zero faith in their skill might require $5,000,000 to completely take prepping off their 'Concern' list, whereas a more skillful poster might only need $25,000 to consider all his/her bases covered. As for me...Hmmm...I think if someone handed me $400,000 I would never show any concern about prepping for a SHTF again whatsoever, as far as I know I'd have every single base covered and then some! I can definitely survive with less, but I would still have it on my mind (not in an unhealthy way but on my mind).


Being that the millionaire was most likely silver spoon fed and doesn't know jack s#!t about survival! His crates of food and supplies won't have jack on my leaned skills!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Being he is a millionaire, his stacks of fiat toilette paper might put my small storage of ass wipe to shame! :/


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Money can not buy common sense. To me being prepared is just as much about the mindset as the stores.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, since true security would require hundreds of thousands of acres of farm and rangeland, rivers and forests, with thousands of loyal men with horses and heavy weapons to defend it; I guess you would have to be as rich as a small nation. Say, 100 billion dollars. Some nukes wouldn't hurt, either.

There are families that could just write a check for that amount, but we'll never know who they are.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

GTGallop said:


> But let me answer a slightly different question -* "How much money would it take to make a significant reduction in the amount of time you spend worrying about preps?"* Probably about $10-Million after taxes. Part of that money would go to hill top fortress off the grid kind of property, vehicles, whiskey reserves, food reserves, ammo, coms, tequila reserves, weaps, etc. But another part of it would have to ho to the diversion of occupying my mind now that it isn't focused on other priorities. Something like golf, fishing, bird watching, star gazing, and a regular trip to the massage and chiropractic office.


I like this restructuring of the question! Ok my hypothetical millionaire fell off a cliff and died lol...let's go with Gallop's question. Just because his question stops the replies from veering off into a rich & lazy person and focuses the question on us.

So, as for the serious answers, we have a $10-Million, a $100-Billion, and a $200,000 lol very diverse


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Being rich does not equal NO SKILLS 
being poor does not equal WOODSMEN

and if I had to choose... I would rather have the means to have a ton of stuff and a mountain home come shtf...If I was smart enough to have that, I would have the means to learn the rest...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

If I had $5 million post taxes... I would be very very very well off -


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I think 556,000,000 Solyndra dollars would do! I could get that decommissioned missile silo I always wanted and trick it out big time!
I would hope the silo would no longer be on the target list for the other side so I wouldn't have to stay under ground 56 years or
whatever it is after a strike and that is if I lived!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What is in the accounts has noting to do with prepping. So no offer would cause me to stop. A large wind fall would allow me to help others.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I tend to my old habits of an extra can of this and an extra bag of that when I shop. I really don't think about it so, giving me enough money to quit thinking about prepping may not work. A lot of the things I do prep wise come naturally. I'd probably be lost for a while until the gravity of millions caught up to me.


----------



## PrepperFF712 (Nov 12, 2015)

So lets flip this on it's ear here. What about those who are "Credit Rich" I.E: I have $XXXXX.00 in available credit. Do I "invest" in being prepared and pay it off or go at it slowly? 

The thought being that if SHTF what does my credit score matter? Would you rather be prepared with debt or unprepared with a mint credit score?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Somehow I doubt a millionaire with a $million worth of preps would have the mindset to survive very long.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do the best you can with what you have.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> Having a garden and growing fruits & veges wouldn't be too difficult (because the millionaire could hire experts pre-SHTF to lay down an incredible garden with lots of fruit trees). Hell the millionaire could make this potential BOL so nice that it is also his vacation spot from time to time (but there in case SHTF too). If money was no object you could also buy a farm, or a few farms, and in the event of SHTF I'm pretty sure your hired help who run the farms would love to keep the farms going for you in exchange for food for their families!! Also the millionaire could, even if he just broke even, sell freeze dried foods and fuel so that it is constantly being rotated and he minimizes the money that he loses keeping this SHTF oasis going.
> 
> Ok so maybe your wealthy SHTF oasis doesn't need to be AS luxurious as described above, but it's part of the personal opinion of the question...someone in here who has zero faith in their skill might require $5,000,000 to completely take prepping off their 'Concern' list, whereas a more skillful poster might only need $25,000 to consider all his/her bases covered. As for me...Hmmm...I think if someone handed me $400,000 I would never show any concern about prepping for a SHTF again whatsoever, as far as I know I'd have every single base covered and then some! I can definitely survive with less, but I would still have it on my mind (not in an unhealthy way but on my mind).


 Soon after those hired to grow the garden and server the master would turn on the master as would the hire guns they would then take what the was the masters. $400,000 sounds like a lot but not once others put the hand out.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't buy lottery tickets, cause I know if I was to win it would ruin me. The evidence is out there that all of the big winners are miserable losers after a few years. I figure if the good Lord wants me to win the lottery, I'll find a ticket on the ground and care enough to pick it up. That being said I don't think the Lord hates me so much as to put me through that.

With that being said, 55 years of working hard, living frugally, and staying married to the same wife has left me with a net worth over a million dollars. Does that make me a millionare?

My pickup is a 2003 Dodge with 179,000 miles on it, my tractor is a really impressive one but still 1998 John Deere, my hay bailer is 1984 model. I have flannel shirts where the cuffs are wearing out, I buy bulk grain and daily grind my own chicken food, and work part time at a local sporting goods store to get out of the house earning about $700 a month.

When the snow storms hit I use my tractor to plow out my neighbors (except the libs down the road with the fading Obama sticker on their car, hehe)

I keep the irrigation water flowing for my elderly neighbors, trap out the gophers, and head the local irrigation company.

At the local church a mile down the road I play guitar and lead a cowboy band, and hand out a dozen eggs free to many of the congregants. 

I have 40 acres under gravity feed irrigation that could feed hundreds of people if we all pitched in and worked it, I'm talking sprinkling half a million gallons of water a day with very little labor.

I have a solar system that would keep all of the batteries needed for the local community charged for lights and communications, and enough chargers to make that happen.

I could go on, but my head is starting to swell.

My opposing point is your local "millionare" isn't necessarily the rich baron on a hilltop, it could be your next door neighbor. Pay attention the next time someone does you a solid and doesn't ask for payment, it could be me.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> What is in the accounts has noting to do with prepping.


If you spend it on preps it does. I would like a secluded off grid house, what's in my account prevents it. I'd like solar, and wind power on that house, what's in my account prevents it. I'd like a portable super silent Multiquip diesel generator, account prevents it. I'd like to have 1,000 gallon diesel reserve tank for it, account prevents it, also want backup LifePO4 batteries for my wind/solar generator which are VERY expensive, account prevents it. I'd like a room stuffed to the gills with Mountain House freeze dried foods, account prevents it. I want a Honda quad since the place would be off the beaten path, account prevents it. I want a nice well for this house, account prevents it, etc...Hell for a poor person what's in their account could prevent them from prepping as little as a few cans of chicken noodle soup, or a little propane heater.

I'm not asking about having a barrel full of cash in a world of SHTF where people want food and care less about fiat, I'm talking about having money NOW to prep yourself for SHTF!



Montana Rancher said:


> I don't buy lottery tickets, cause I know if I was to win it would ruin me. The evidence is out there that all of the big winners are miserable losers after a few years.


It depends not only on the person but when in life they win the money. I'm too old to let it ruin me...I'm not about to go clubbing and start shoving the money up my nose, etc. Plus I've made my stupid financial moves in life. It might ruin me when I was 18. What ruins people who become super wealthy, people who lose it all, is an ignorance of taxes. Instead of buying mansions I would be buying apartment complexes that yield profit. I'd actually be healthier if I won. Without having to work (plus I work OT) I would join the yoga place I've been putting off for 6 months tomorrow. I'd be back at the gym tomorrow. I would do more mountain biking, etc. I could buy my dream off grid house in a spectacular hiking/fishing area, an area so nice that I'd have more incentive to hike and take it all in. I'm totally baffled at the theory that winning the lottery would ruin me.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'd_last_a_day said:


> I'm totally baffled at the theory that winning the lottery would ruin me.


Of course you are special, and would make all the good choices, so keep buying those lottery tickets and while you are at it avoid the direction this post has taken.

Which is...

Who is a millionare, and if you saw one would you appreciate it?

My point is, local people that are "rich" contribute to your community, and make your life better.

Since you know nothing about wealth, how can you say you won't be corrupted by it?

In a small way I am wealthy and I help my neighbors out, what else do you expect?


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Montana Rancher said:


> Of course you are special, and would make all the good choices,


Lol i'm not special, I think you are blowing out of proportion the stories we've heard about people who win and ruin their lives. Blowing out of proportion the large percentage of negative lotto winner stories. People win the lottery every single day, how many have you followed up with? It's just a more intriguing story for people to talk about 'THe guy who's life got ruined.' I'd imagine stories about winners who bought a good business and now own 3 houses and a boat would get pretty boring, so you don't hear those stories. To claim that I would be worse off is as equal of a guess as to claim I'd be better off.



Montana Rancher said:


> My point is, local people that are "rich" contribute to your community, and make your life better.


I can dig that I'm no socialist lol



Montana Rancher said:


> Since you know nothing about wealth, how can you say you won't be corrupted by it?


I am fairly confident I wouldn't because my dreams during those lottery drawlings are pretty humble. I just imagine not working!! I don't enjoy my job, for someone to tell me that every single week of my life the 50 hours that I give to my company are now mine...that alone would improve my happiness incredibly. To have to be somewhere you don't want to be for 50 hours a week every single week vs having the freedom to do what you want when you want, I'm blown away that you would even have to argue with someone how that would not make someone happier in life. The greatest resource you have in this world is your time. I wake up six days a week and give my time to some company to pay my bills.

Also, corrupted by what? I don't do drugs. I can't drink that much without getting tired of it. I just am not that type of Jekyll/Hyde person I'm pretty mellow. Also, if I won the lottery I could start the business of my choice and actually do what I love. You don't have to be a stereotypical 'I'm rich I party' lotto winner.

Also breaking the chains of the location limitations that i have because of my job would make me happier. I get so much pleasure from snow capped mountains, tropical beaches, lakes, palm trees, etc. I'm a scenery lover. My job handcuffs my location in life. Post lottery i'd be able to enjoy the scenery of my choice whenever i want!


----------



## randy grider (Nov 2, 2012)

The more you have, the more reason for others to take it. Better have enough to care for your own personal army to defend it. Gotta sleep sometime.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Trying to stay in budget while prepping is half the challenge and fun...


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

when you have enough money to stop thinking about how much anything costs and not worry about if you will ever run out.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

How much would it cost to have a fully armed and supplied Battalion of Marines for security


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I would say no amount. I look at prepping as I did my service in the Army when in Iraq and other places...."always improve your position." Money is a piece of the puzzle for sure, but training and generally always looking to improve your situation is the best, IMO.


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

enough for a get away deep in the mountains

a doctor, dentist, squad of Marines, enough food and supplies to last 10 years

how much would that be??


----------

